# Where to test ride a Trident 13/Big Game 2 Pensacola



## clynch (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi. I was wanting to see a trident 13 and a big game 2, hopefully side by side and test ride em. I live in Pensacola. Any suggestions on a store? Pcola kayak & sail don'e have them in stock. Thanks


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Kayak Experience in Destin is an Ocean Kayak dealer and they have demos on site.


----------



## clynch (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you Mr. Foulhook!! Big Help!


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

I can lend you my T13, if that helps.


----------



## clynch (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you Bluediemond. I may take you up on that, but for now I'm going to rent out several more times to see if the entire "kayak thing" fits. I love being on the water. I tested one yesterday for 2 hours and got sun burnt, sore arm, and a sore butt. My inexperienced mind is saying trident 13 or perhaps big game 2 for stability and safety. I believe I need to paddle about for a while and gain a bit of hands on experience with these lesser rental kayaks before I truly look at the good ones. I appreciate your reply.


----------



## clynch (Aug 15, 2014)

I made it out to kayak experience with a buddy and got to try out the Trident 13, Old Town Predator and Ocean Big Game 2 side by side for a good comparison. Nice store with pleasant people (no sales pressure). My buddy is a younger big guy probably about 270. I'm in my 50s and not the best of physical shapes. All three boats were excellent. The trident was lower in the water and paddled the best. It also left me a bit butt sore after a 20 min paddle. My buddy agreed. I suppose one of those pads or a seat upgrade would remedy that. We found the big game 2 and the predator were very close. The comfy seat was great! It was a choppy windy day making it a good day for a test. BG 2 and Predator both paddled well but the wind definitely had more of an effect than the trident. I do not expect to fish on a windy day like this. The BG 2 Mod Pod sat much higher than the predator. That's something I never heard before. It might make it a bit easier to get into and put the fish finder closer to your face (might). I sat in the BG 2 like a foot in a well fit shoe. The Predator had a lower mod pod and a bit more open space in front of me. It wasn't a "tight" fit for me. I liked that. Predator is open from bow to stern. The BG 2 isn't. The BG 2 can mount a couple flush rod holders "directly" behind the seat. I don't know if that's a benefit or not as both these yaks have 6 mounting plates that run along the side. I'm sure somebody would like it. I was able to paddle both yaks better with the seat in the high position. That's just me. I would say the BG 2 might get the nod for buoyancy where the Predator felt a bit more stable and a bit more room for standing. Just a bit. Stability is a biggie for me. Being a noob I wasn't about to stand in the boat on a choppy windy day. Primary fishing for me would be Pensacola Bay and the back bay. I'm sure either of these boats will handle close off shore with the trident clearly being built for it as opposed to the other two. For me my feelings lean towards the Old Town Predator as my first yak, but, that's just my opinion for me. I was glad to do a side by side comparison. Lots of stuff on the web comparing the BG 2 and the Predator but NOTHING compares to a side by side test paddle. I did the side by side test because of what I read in this forum. Thanks !!


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

Good review! Thanks! Wife wants the Predator and I just hate the idea. I think you've just changed my opinion a bit.


----------



## clynch (Aug 15, 2014)

Glad I can help. Not much in colors but I think Predator now has a black/red camo. The one last thing I need to try is the big rig. It looks great but I don't want the weight! I tend to over do things and get bigger and bigger till I go overboard.


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*A little more*



clynch said:


> I made it out to kayak experience with a buddy and got to try out the Trident 13, Old Town Predator and Ocean Big Game 2 side by side for a good comparison. Nice store with pleasant people (no sales pressure). My buddy is a younger big guy probably about 270. I'm in my 50s and not the best of physical shapes. All three boats were excellent. The trident was lower in the water and paddled the best. It also left me a bit butt sore after a 20 min paddle. My buddy agreed. I suppose one of those pads or a seat upgrade would remedy that. We found the big game 2 and the predator were very close. The comfy seat was great! It was a choppy windy day making it a good day for a test. BG 2 and Predator both paddled well but the wind definitely had more of an effect than the trident. I do not expect to fish on a windy day like this. The BG 2 Mod Pod sat much higher than the predator. That's something I never heard before. It might make it a bit easier to get into and put the fish finder closer to your face (might). I sat in the BG 2 like a foot in a well fit shoe. The Predator had a lower mod pod and a bit more open space in front of me. It wasn't a "tight" fit for me. I liked that. Predator is open from bow to stern. The BG 2 isn't. The BG 2 can mount a couple flush rod holders "directly" behind the seat. I don't know if that's a benefit or not as both these yaks have 6 mounting plates that run along the side. I'm sure somebody would like it. I was able to paddle both yaks better with the seat in the high position. That's just me. I would say the BG 2 might get the nod for buoyancy where the Predator felt a bit more stable and a bit more room for standing. Just a bit. Stability is a biggie for me. Being a noob I wasn't about to stand in the boat on a choppy windy day. Primary fishing for me would be Pensacola Bay and the back bay. I'm sure either of these boats will handle close off shore with the trident clearly being built for it as opposed to the other two. For me my feelings lean towards the Old Town Predator as my first yak, but, that's just my opinion for me. I was glad to do a side by side comparison. Lots of stuff on the web comparing the BG 2 and the Predator but NOTHING compares to a side by side test paddle. I did the side by side test because of what I read in this forum. Thanks !!


I tell you what, put a few more hundred dollars in a used Hobie Revo 13 or OB and you will not want for another boat. Fishing hands free and using the legs to propel you is the way to go. I'm 52 and in good shape but paddle offshore for 5-6 hours and youll be glad you spent that money. It will open up a lot more adventures for you in the long run because you will have the energy to run with these youngsters:thumbup:


----------



## mbritter93 (May 12, 2012)

I have a t13 for sale and without trying to push the sale on you I have to say that kayak is awesome. it tracks awesome super fast and plenty of storage. its stable enough to stand in all day for me (6' 175). I cant say enough good things about it. the only downside is the stock seats kinda suck but I took care of that.


----------

